# Lamellen eines Alphacool Radiators ohne Lack normal?



## knightmare80 (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir einen alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-x-flow-240mm-radiator bei Aquatuning gekauft.

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Beim Auspacken ist mir die fehlende Lackierung aufgefallen, *laut Support von AT ist das normal.* Ist das wirklich normal? Also wenn der auf Sicht eingebaut wird, sieht das doch  aus...

[FONT=&quot]Hier sind die Fotos: https://1drv.ms/f/s!AiUDLPuPkiZmhY5FitB_SK2YnXb9FQ

Bitte sagt mir eure Meinung, dann behalte ich das Ding oder schicke Ihn zurück. Finde die Qualität schlecht, hatte sowas bisher noch nicht.
[/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[FONT=&quot]
Grüße euer Karsten[/FONT]


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2019)

Z.B. auch in dem Video hier sichtbar:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gohE6cytlFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber die Produkt-Bilder vom Hersteller sehen schwarz aus


----------



## knightmare80 (21. Januar 2019)

Mhhh, meine anderen Radiatoren, zb mein 420er haben gleichmäßig Lack auf beiden Seiten... echt blöd


----------



## claster17 (21. Januar 2019)

Ist bei Alphacool normal. Die Lamellen sind nur auf einer Seite schwarz. Dass die andere Seite blankes Kupfer zeigt, ist Absicht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

Dann tanzen meine Nexxos ST30 aus der Reihe... einer ist komplett "schwarz" (eher anthrazit) und der andere hat einseitig nur einen Hauch der Farbe abbekommen.


----------



## knightmare80 (21. Januar 2019)

Ich habe noch 2Stück L?fterfilter 120mm Farbe schwarz | Luefterfilter | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany und daher werde ich die einfach mit schwarzen Schrauben draufmachen und schon ist mein Problem beseitigt. Aber hätte ich sie nicht, hätte ich lieber den Radiator zurück gegeben und welche von AC genommen wo man gleich richtig das Kupfer bzw Alu sieht. Also gleichmäßige Farbe oder ohne Farbe halt.


----------



## Abductee (21. Januar 2019)

Ist der Wärmeaustausch zur Luft mit Lamellen ohne Lack nicht eh besser?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

Sicher, aber nur marginal und sieht halt nicht schick aus.


----------



## knightmare80 (21. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich nur Lamellen wollte, ohne Lack, dann kann ich auch welche nehmen die gleichmäßig NICHT Lackiert sind. bei mir ist ja in der Mitte ein Fleck nicht Lackiert. Das geht gar nicht und sieht sch*** aus.
Aber da es der erste Radiator war, wo mir das passiert ist, ist es ok. Habe ja noch eine Lösung gefunden das man das nicht sehen kann. Finde das Konzept aber an sich echt Spitze. Also Ein und Auslass auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Ace (22. Januar 2019)

Ich habe auch 2x 240er  Alphacool Radis ist ganz normal das die so aussehen.


----------



## knightmare80 (23. Januar 2019)

Ich schicke meinen jetzt doch zurück hole mir lieber den Aquacomputer airplex radical 2/240, Alu-Lamellen | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Auch wenn ich enttäuscht bin das nicht genügend Halteplättchen dabei sind, das ist echt bei dem Preis noch drin.  *Meine einzigste Kritik.*


----------

